# bizzarerie Apple TV



## elisée (4 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous !

je trouve quelque chose de bizarre. Je viens d'acheter une Apple TV. Elle est connectée su rla TV et tout fonctionne. Je peux lire des vidéos et de la musique qui sont sur mon ordinateur et je peux aussi me connecter à Youtube par exemple.

Par contre dans iTunes je ne vois nulle part mon ATV dans les appareils connectés....

N'est-ce pas curieux ?

Merci!


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Février 2011)

Tu ne la vois dans itunes que quand tu la connectes physiquement sur ton Mac ou PC avec le cordon USB.


----------



## elisée (4 Février 2011)

Ok merci pour l'information. je ne savais pas ça. Donc pour voir depuis Apple TV ce qu'il a sur mon mac je dois en fait utiliser ma bibliothèque iTunes.

par contre je ne trouve pas encore pour les photos.

Par contre, quand j'utilise la télécommande d'ATV ça utilise en même temps front row sur le mac. Alors c'est gênant !!


----------



## pepeye66 (5 Février 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Ok merci pour l'information. je ne savais pas ça. Donc pour voir depuis Apple TV ce qu'il a sur mon mac je dois en fait utiliser ma bibliothèque iTunes.
> 
> par contre je ne trouve pas encore pour les photos.
> 
> Par contre, quand j'utilise la télécommande d'ATV ça utilise en même temps front row sur le mac. Alors c'est gênant !!



Si tu as activé sur itunes "le partage à domicile" (page 18 de la doc ATV) et idem sur l'ATV quand tu seras sur l'ATV tu auras accès à ta bibliothèque itunes et aussi à iphoto.
Pour ce qui est de la télécommande tu as un conflit car ton Mac est certainement proche de ton ATV; il te faut jumeler la télécommande avec l'ATV (Pages 21/22 de la doc ATV)


----------



## Laurent Fignon (5 Février 2011)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la télécommande tu as un conflit car ton Mac est certainement proche de ton ATV; il te faut jumeler la télécommande avec l'ATV (Pages 21/22 de la doc ATV)



Ce n'est pas suffisant, car le jumelage n'est exclusif que du côté AppleTV et pas du côté de la télécommande ; bref une appleTV jumelée avec une télécommande ne fonctionnera qu'avec cette télécommande; mais la dite télécommande continuera fonctionner avec tous les autres périphériques Apple disposant d'un port infrarouge... si ces derniers ne sont pas jumelés avec une autre télécommande...

Deux manières de s'en sortir :

-> Soit de jumeler une autre télécommande avec l'iMac
-> Soit de désactiver le port infra-rouge du Mac (Préférences Système / Sécurité / Général / Désactiver le port infra-rouge



Laurent F


----------



## elisée (5 Février 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Ce n'est pas suffisant, car le jumelage n'est exclusif que du côté AppleTV et pas du côté de la télécommande ; bref une appleTV jumelée avec une télécommande ne fonctionnera qu'avec cette télécommande; mais la dite télécommande continuera fonctionner avec tous les autres périphériques Apple disposant d'un port infrarouge... si ces derniers ne sont pas jumelés avec une autre télécommande...
> 
> Deux manières de s'en sortir :
> 
> ...



Salut Laurent Fignon !

Merci pour ces informations. En effet il est nécessaire de désactiver l'IR du mac. Ce que j'ai fait. Je le réactiverai au besoin. Je devrais d'ailleurs, j'imagine, y gagner en autonomie de batterie.

Par contre, je suis un peu déçu de cet ATV car je dois transformer tous mes fichiers en .mov ou h264 et du coup ça prend encore plus de place sur mon ordinateur. J'avoue être tenté par le jailbreak...


----------



## Laurent Fignon (5 Février 2011)

elisée a dit:


> Par contre, *je suis un peu déçu de cet ATV car je dois transformer tous mes fichiers en .mov ou h264* et du coup ça prend encore plus de place sur mon ordinateur. J'avoue être tenté par le jailbreak...



Dans le monde Apple, c'est toujours comme ça ; des fonctions "moins larges" voire bridées et des appareils moins bidouillables que chez les voisins, mais dont le paramétrage est tjrs d'une simplicité quasi enfantine et qui fonctionnent  ...

Bref, c'est le désavantage des nombreux avantages de fréquenter l'univers de La Pomme... Mais une fois le dur labeur terminé, on obtient des fichiers m4v de belle qualité lisibles sur tous les iBidules actuels... et grace à la "facilité" de gestion des réseaux sous OS-X, on arrive à faire des trucs vraiment fabuleux (AirPlay chez des amis, etc.)...





Laurent F


----------



## elisée (5 Février 2011)

Bon j'ai trouvé un soft pour changer mes fichiers en .mov et au même poids. Par contre j'en ai un petit qui apparaît dans iTunes et dans ATV et un autre de 700 MO qui apparaît dans iTunes mais pas dans APT.. Une idée ?


----------



## DamienLT (5 Février 2011)

Salut, 

De quel logiciel parles tu ?

Connais-tu le logiciel Miro Video Converter ? Logiciel gratuit qui fonctionne en Drag&Drop: tu as juste à choisir le format de sortie (dont Apple TV).


----------



## elisée (5 Février 2011)

ptimac a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> De quel logiciel parles tu ?
> 
> Connais-tu le logiciel Miro Video Converter ? Logiciel gratuit qui fonctionne en Drag&Drop: tu as juste à choisir le format de sortie (dont Apple TV).



Je parle de divx doctor II. bon finalement j'arrive à avoir du streaming via iTunes mais que pour le son, par pour l'image...

J'ai trouvé la solution. En fait Divx Doctor II ne fonctionne pas avec des gros fichiers. Je suis donc passé par Miro Converter. Le problème est le même qu'avec Real Converter, les fichiers sont excessivement alourdi...

Donc au final on a deux solutions :

1) Convertir tous les fichiers au format Apple et acheter par conséquent un disque dur conséquent pour y mettre les fichiers (sinon autant passer par le dvd de salon)

2) cracker le système et donc tricher. J'ai été tenté mais ce n'est pas correct.

Donc j'opte pour la solution numéro 1. Je vais plus tard m'acheter une DDE externe de 1TO et j'y mettrai toutes mes données dedans, avec tous mes films.


----------

